# Good deal on 1911 grips



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I picked these for my Colt 22LR. I paid $27 I started to put this under "Be on the look out for deal"
I don't know if this is a good deal or not.
For some reason they look darker than they really are.
Rosewood


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The Walther/Colt 1911 isn't an expensive pistol and looks sort of drab in all black.
I can't believe how much better it looks with the new grips.

I bought my Colt in 2014 for $229 you can still pick them up for around $325
They make a great trainer the functions are the same as a 1911 45


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I put a set of custom coco bolo grips on my Colt 1911. They are smooth on the top of the left panel, where your thumb needs to swipe the safety. I like how the lack of checkering there makes it easier to operate.


----------

